
How do you discover B2B problems? - _davebennett
All of the problems I notice are from things that I&#x27;m familiar with (B2C). Mostly in the form of mobile apps. I&#x27;m trying to expand past that. Any ideas?
======
rogerkirkness
Talk to customers and ask for money. Eventually you'll be able to see what
problems people have that are worth spending money to fix.

